# Winchester Super X stock refinish



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 16, 2016)

I have an early model 1 Super X that I would like to have refinished. These guns were known to have finish problems the first couple of years of manufacture. I recently dug the gun out of a closet after probably 15 years of storage. When I removed from the case, a bad finish had gotten much worse. I really like this gun and would like to get the stock refinished by someone who knows how to do it without destroying the checkering. I live about 30 miles north of Atlanta. Is there anyone within a reasonable distance that can do a good job refinishing a nice gun? Thanks.


----------



## weagle (Feb 17, 2016)

Jake Kroa at SharpShooters USA in Roswell can take care of it.  

While you are at it.  The recoil buffer on that Super X 1 will have hardened and gotten brittle over the years and will need to be replaced.  The aftermarket buffers are made of much better material.


----------

